# [SOLVED] Would UCing lower my operating temp?



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm wondering.. I have an i5 2500k sandybridge, and I disabled turbo boost (just because I didn't want it)
I usually run at 28-30c at x33, and was wondering if I cranked it all the way down to say, x16, if it would lower my temps by any noticeable difference?

I went down to x25, but I'm running a tad warmer. Going to account this to it being a fairly warm day..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Would UCing lower my operating temp?*

Are you experiencing heating problems?
The CPU speed is automatically clocked down when CPU demand is low.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Would UCing lower my operating temp?*

I am not. Idle at around 28-30c depending on the ambient air temperature.

Newegg.com - Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000 BX80623I52500K
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
Newegg.com - EVGA SuperClocked 01G-P3-1461-KR GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Builder Series CX600 V2 600W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply
Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX4GX3M2B1600C9


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Would UCing lower my operating temp?*

yeah it would drop the temps, although I am not sure why you want to do that.

Those temps are perfectly good.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Would UCing lower my operating temp?*

Alright. Now one last question. How would I find the real time clock speed the processor is running at, if it does get clocked down when idle?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Would UCing lower my operating temp?*

I am pretty sure real temp or OCCT show you the clock speed in real time. So it will show it increasing when under load and decreasing when idle.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Would UCing lower my operating temp?*

I'll try those when I get home. Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

CPU-Z: CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------

